# Little help!!



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Last night I did not get any deer but I did get this picture and was wondering if it was a coyote or fox? I think it was a fox but not total sure..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

in my opinion you have one fine fox there. but thats just an opinion.
sherman


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

foxyfoxy foxy fox


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like a fox and a **** to me.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That's a nice fox.....


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

That's a Grey Fox & **** on the hill side ! I haven't TRAPPED a Grey Fox round my neck of the woods in a long time , they got some sickness awhile back & not to many of them left round here anymore ! I've known other TRAPPERS that have TRAPPED them & released them to get the numbers back up ! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Being that its a black and white photo how can u possibly tell its a gray fox?..jus curious...especially with how rare they are.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I got a picture of it again I believe but it the black and white picture I move my color cam so I can get a better picture but it for some reason did not get a picture of it last night.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yup! Looks like a fox to me as well.


----------



## smiley (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks like a grey fox to me.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Shad Rap the 1st picture I can tell its a Grey Fox cuz of the black line on the tail ! And the 2 nd picture look close at the neck line on the Fox it's a lighter color & on a Grey Fox their neck is a orangish color ! If it was a Red Fox there would be no off color in the picture . I love the Grey Fox cuz they are a little more meaner or ornery than the Reds , also I've been TRAPPING FUR , FUR bout 40 years now & ain't gonna stop till I kick the bucket .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> Hey Shad Rap the 1st picture I can tell its a Grey Fox cuz of the black line on the tail ! And the 2 nd picture look close at the neck line on the Fox it's a lighter color & on a Grey Fox their neck is a orangish color ! If it was a Red Fox there would be no off color in the picture . I love the Grey Fox cuz they are a little more meaner or ornery than the Reds , also I've been TRAPPING FUR , FUR bout 40 years now & ain't gonna stop till I kick the bucket .
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I been want for him to just on a **** but it not happen yet.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep, the first time i looked i thought it was a gray but i didnt even see the **** in the picture. if it is a **** that fox dont want to mess with it. i have seen big ***** whomp the crap out of some good size **** hounds back in the day.
sherman


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> yep, the first time i looked i thought it was a gray but i didnt even see the **** in the picture. if it is a **** that fox dont want to mess with it. i have seen big ***** whomp the crap out of some good size **** hounds back in the day.
> sherman


There in other pictures that I have of it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Its a red fox...and a gray ****..lol...anyone got any black and white pics of both species of fox?..guarantee u cant tell a difference...one thing for sure is that its a fox in both of them pics...the second pic looks like a red for sure but theres no real definitive way to tell..I've seen reds that were light in color and almost all of them had a black tint to the tail...havent seen a gray fox in the woods in 25 years of hunting...but that doesnt mean they arent out there.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Its a red fox...and a gray ****..lol...anyone got any black and white pics of both species of fox?..guarantee u cant tell a difference...one thing for sure is that its a fox in both of them pics...the second pic looks like a red for sure but theres no real definitive way to tell..


Yes, there is. They're actually built quite different, though that picture doesn't show much. But, it shows enough. Reds typically have a white tipped tail, and greys have a black tip. Reds also have black "stockings", greys don't. That's a grey.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Couple pics of a red fox to help compare the two.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I got over 200 pictures but the fox didn't show himself last night.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

These are the other pictures I have, and it seem that the deer will come in one then the fox the next.





















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Yes, there is. They're actually built quite different, though that picture doesn't show much. But, it shows enough. Reds typically have a white tipped tail, and greys have a black tip. Reds also have black "stockings", greys don't. That's a grey.


Now it makes sense...thanks.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Being that its a black and white photo how can u possibly tell its a gray fox?..jus curious...especially with how rare they are.


my thought exactly!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishlandr75 said:


> my thought exactly!!


Read down the thread a bit more. Theyre actually easy to distinguish. There are a lot more differences than just color, in fact they really arent very similar at all.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Here he or she is in color!!!!!


----------

